# Yorkshire coffee - where to drink - Selby/Doncaster/Pontefract/Goole



## groundhog (Oct 5, 2017)

I'm pretty much in the middle of four towns. And it's something of a coffee desert.

I generally end up at Starbucks, for my sins, as it's the only commercial place that allows dogs near me - and I figure if I'm going to drink bad coffee, I may as well have some company!

So - is there anywhere decent to get a coffee in:

Selby

Doncaster

Pontefract

Goole

?

I want to find a few places that know what they're doing, so that when I start myself I have some kind of benchmark to set against.....

Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Good Luck is all I can say! Haven't found anything decent around there ever!!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I lived in Osgodby for a while (near Selby) and never found anywhere in Selby. I now live in Goole, and haven't found anywhere there either. No idea about Sunny-Donny or Pontecarlo..


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

bit further but Foundry in Sheffield is what you're looking for


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Phobic said:


> bit further but Foundry in Sheffield is what you're looking for


Absolutely. You could travel east to Hull (but I realise it's a bit out of your area)


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

York has plenty of decent places, and only down the road from Selby


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

Rhys said:


> York has plenty of decent places, and only down the road from Selby


Up the road, surely


----------



## groundhog (Oct 5, 2017)

Syenitic said:


> Up the road, surely


Is there anywhere over your way?

And I'm about an hour from York, whether it's up or down the road!


----------



## groundhog (Oct 5, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Absolutely. You could travel east to Hull (but I realise it's a bit out of your area)


Many thanks for the excellent recommendation!

Popped over today with my woofer and they welcomed him with open arms









Had an Americano to start, which was lovely, followed by a flat white.

And oh my days! What a drink! It's like I've never had a flat white before.

Needless to say, I shall definitely return.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

groundhog said:


> Many thanks for the excellent recommendation!
> 
> Popped over today with my woofer and they welcomed him with open arms
> 
> ...


Really glad you enjoyed it! The reviews have been a bit up and down lately. We only ever have coffee (it's the food side that sounds like it is letting things down a bit).

We always take our dog in too


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

groundhog said:


> Is there anywhere over your way?
> 
> And I'm about an hour from York, whether it's up or down the road!


York is my place of work, I live in between there and Leeds. My closest to home would be Cielo in Garforth; both cafe and roaster, operating in a highly ethical manner. (all profits given away) Bizarrely I have never been in, but I think it is @JezH that has been a yay sayer for them on more than one occasion. Sadly another that is not so close for you...Glad Mildred came to the rescue for you.


----------



## customcoffee (Jan 9, 2013)

I thought i must of wrote this thread myself when i saw it as i live exactly in between Selby/Doncaster/Pontefract/Goole!

I am a service engineer so have visited pretty much all of the places that there is to visit in the area and unfortunately I am still on the quest for somewhere decent!

If you are ever passing through Eggborough you are more than welcome to pop into the workshop, i always have something on the bench that we can use, for testing purposes of course!


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Syenitic said:


> York is my place of work, I live in between there and Leeds. My closest to home would be Cielo in Garforth; both cafe and roaster, operating in a highly ethical manner. (all profits given away) Bizarrely I have never been in, but I think it is @JezH that has been a yay sayer for them on more than one occasion. Sadly another that is not so close for you...Glad Mildred came to the rescue for you.


Yep, love Cielo. Great coffee & cafe, slap bang in the centre of Leeds. Free coffee when buying a bag of beans!


----------



## groundhog (Oct 5, 2017)

customcoffee said:


> I thought i must of wrote this thread myself when i saw it as i live exactly in between Selby/Doncaster/Pontefract/Goole!
> 
> I am a service engineer so have visited pretty much all of the places that there is to visit in the area and unfortunately I am still on the quest for somewhere decent!
> 
> If you are ever passing through Eggborough you are more than welcome to pop into the workshop, i always have something on the bench that we can use, for testing purposes of course!


Very kind offer, which I'll have to take you up on one day


----------



## groundhog (Oct 5, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Really glad you enjoyed it! The reviews have been a bit up and down lately. We only ever have coffee (it's the food side that sounds like it is letting things down a bit).
> 
> We always take our dog in too


Popped back in today with MLW. Different experience - however, although the coffee was excellent, the food was not.

When I go back, I'll just stick to the coffee


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

groundhog said:


> Popped back in today with MLW. Different experience - however, although the coffee was excellent, the food was not.
> 
> When I go back, I'll just stick to the coffee


Oh dear, what a pity. Well, at least we know now . . . stick to the coffee (maybe a cake, although last time they didn't have much choice to be honest).


----------

